# Great farm management product Agrimap.com



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

I am no way connected to this but thought I would highlight something I came across from New Zealand.

A year ago I was trying to find something to help manage our family farm from far afield when I came across this while I was travelling in NZ. I was attracted to it as I thought it was a simple program our workers and my parents could use

Anyway both have been able to easily use it so I thought I would share.


----------

